# Isild Le Besco 8x nackt (update)



## dionys58 (29 Juli 2009)

Spätestens seit 1999 (Film La Puce) ist Isild Le Besco in Frankreich eine sehr bekannte Jungschauspielerin, das deutschsprachige Publikum wird seit ihrem Auftritt in Sade - Folge deiner Lust! (2000) und dank ihrer Filme auf ARTE mehr und mehr auf sie aufmerksam.


JEDER Film, in dem die französische Schauspielerin Isild Le Bosco mitspielt, ist sehenswert. Sie spielte in ihren bisherigen Filmrollen häufig junge Individualistinnen oder Außenseiterinnen, die auf der Suche nach ihrem persönlichen Weg aus dem Alltag ausbrechen und dabei zum Teil in problematische Liebesbeziehungen geraten.

Rezensenten wie Fans loben ihre subtile emotionale Ausdrucksfähigkeit und - obwohl oder vielleicht gerade weil ihr Aussehen nicht perfekt den gängigen Schönheitsidealen entspricht - ihre sinnlich-feminine Ausstrahlung mit einem Schuss Mädchenhaftigkeit
Für mich ist Isild Le Besco eine NATURSCHÖNHEIT mit dem aufrichtigsten und inspierendsten Lächeln im aktuellen Filmgeschäft. Wenn die Rolle es zulässt, kann sie ein solch reines Glück ausstrahlen, dass ich mich sich frage, ob ich jemals dieses Gefühl richtig empfunden habe.
Und: Sie hat wünderschöne Brüste!
Als La Puce (Der Floh) und The Girls Can't Swim 1999 gedreht wurden, was Isild gerade zarte 16/17. Später kommt sie dann noch besser. lol6


----------



## Rolli (29 Juli 2009)

*AW: Isabelle Le Bosco 5x nackt*

DANKE dir für die schönen Collagen


----------



## General (29 Juli 2009)

*AW: Isabelle Le Bosco 5x nackt*



 für deine Collagen von isabelle


----------



## Buterfly (31 Juli 2009)

*AW: Isabelle Le Bosco 5x nackt*

Schöne Collagen dabei

Vielen Dank


----------



## dionys58 (9 Sep. 2009)

*AW: Isild Le Besco 5x nackt*

noch ein kleines Update:


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2009)

Danke dir fürs Update


----------



## hopfazupfa (21 Nov. 2020)

merci beaucoup


----------

